
Our Brains Tell Stories So We Can Live (2013) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/75/story/our-brains-tell-stories-so-we-can-live
======
nodemaker
Living in the modern world almost feels like the reward circuitry is under
attack from corporations with their advertising and they are almost always
trying to trick us into doing things that are beneficial to them and harmful
to us. (Ex. Fast food, Social Media, even insurance companies :))

Arguably it has been that way for a while, but then factor the internet in,
and the time we are spending on it, these corporations have almost unlimited
direct access to our brain and can show us whatever image they want to train
our brains in ways they want.

~~~
2OEH8eoCRo0
Agreed. The better we understand the brain the better we can exploit the
reward system for profit. We can even automate the process on a person by
person basis.

~~~
jawarner
The reward system was designed to be triggered, or exploited. The trick is
saying what's good and what's bad stimulation.

------
adventuretime
Is this person arguing in favor of the NPC meme?

